# Aluminum axe scabbards



## Spotted Owl (Dec 6, 2008)

Does anyone use these? My cutting partner got one about a month back from Madsen's and now raves about it. He would also say good things about a skunk in a shoe box if he paid money to get it. So I'm not sure. I have always just put the handle down the back of the belt when working. No, he won't let me try it out either, thats another thing that has me giving him the stink eye. When he don't like it he thinks everyone should have the same pain.

Looks like it maybe handy, but I would like some more real working thought before I spend anything on one of these. How do you like the handle strait up your back, weight difference with handle up or down, hanging on low brush. That type of thing. If you have one would you buy again?

Thaks for your ideas



Owl


----------



## redprospector (Dec 6, 2008)

I've been using one for 20 year's, and I love them. I finally wore the bottom out of the first one, and didn't know anyone still sold them so I built a new one out of roof flashing.
When I wore out my first one I tried sticking the handle through my belt for a couple of day's before I built the new one.
If you're using a 36" handle it would probably suck. I cut my handles to about 28", it ping's the back of my mac-T once in a while, but you get used to that.
Ballance is good, and you don't have the handle banging the back of your leg.
What does Madsen's get for one?

Andy


----------



## ShoerFast (Dec 6, 2008)

I have not ever used one, but think sometime they would be handy. 

Not trying to hijack the thread, I would make one for myself, any good ideas that would be handy and things that are a PIA with the currant design?


----------



## 046 (Dec 6, 2008)

how's about a pic of your home made one?

got a keen kutter axe that sure needs an aluminum cover. 



redprospector said:


> I've been using one for 20 year's, and I love them. I finally wore the bottom out of the first one, and didn't know anyone still sold them so I built a new one out of roof flashing.
> When I wore out my first one I tried sticking the handle through my belt for a couple of day's before I built the new one.
> If you're using a 36" handle it would probably suck. I cut my handles to about 28", it ping's the back of my mac-T once in a while, but you get used to that.
> Ballance is good, and you don't have the handle banging the back of your leg.
> ...


----------



## Spotted Owl (Dec 6, 2008)

redprospector said:


> I've been using one for 20 year's, and I love them. I finally wore the bottom out of the first one, and didn't know anyone still sold them so I built a new one out of roof flashing.
> When I wore out my first one I tried sticking the handle through my belt for a couple of day's before I built the new one.
> If you're using a 36" handle it would probably suck. I cut my handles to about 28", it ping's the back of my mac-T once in a while, but you get used to that.
> Ballance is good, and you don't have the handle banging the back of your leg.
> ...




20 years says alot and wearing it out says more. Madsens get 20 to 25 bucks for theirs depending on what size you are looking for. If you cut the handle down short enough to still use well and still be short the head will rock it over and the handle will not beat the back of your knees. Handles longer than that are a pain to pull out of the belt too.


Owl


----------



## Gologit (Dec 6, 2008)

Spotted Owl said:


> Does anyone use these? My cutting partner got one about a month back from Madsen's and now raves about it. He would also say good things about a skunk in a shoe box if he paid money to get it. So I'm not sure. I have always just put the handle down the back of the belt when working. No, he won't let me try it out either, thats another thing that has me giving him the stink eye. When he don't like it he thinks everyone should have the same pain.
> 
> Looks like it maybe handy, but I would like some more real working thought before I spend anything on one of these. How do you like the handle strait up your back, weight difference with handle up or down, hanging on low brush. That type of thing. If you have one would you buy again?
> 
> ...



I usually wear one. They're handy and you don't have to worry about gouging yourself with an axe if you fall down. A lot of guys I work with use them but a lot of guys don't, too. Red has the right idea about shortening up your handle...no point in whacking yourself on the back of the head all day. I wear it with the handle up, dead astern.

Tell you what. Mine is pretty thrashed. It's worn through in a couple of spots and it's been run over a couple of times. Go ahead and get yourself a new one. If you don't like it I'll give you what you paid for it (after negotiating over beer and BBQ  ) at the next GTG.


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 6, 2008)

from the looks of em online and in the catalogs they can't weigh more than a pound or two

i may get one before march


----------



## Spotted Owl (Dec 6, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Tell you what. Mine is pretty thrashed. It's worn through in a couple of spots and it's been run over a couple of times. Go ahead and get yourself a new one. If you don't like it I'll give you what you paid for it (after negotiating over beer and BBQ  ) at the next GTG.



Done and done. Can we still negotiate even if there is nothing to negotaite 


Owl


----------



## John Ellison (Dec 6, 2008)

I have used one for 4 to 5 years. 20" handle and a three pound head. They are great if you have to move around a lot. The twenty inch handle is just right for me here. I thought I might be under gunned/ axed but it is more than enough. I don't think the scabbard itself would even weigh a pound.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 6, 2008)

Spotted Owl said:


> Done and done. Can we still negotiate even if there is nothing to negotaite
> 
> 
> Owl



Yup.


----------



## hammerlogging (Dec 6, 2008)

Fellas i cut with these days have them, and I'll order one as soon as I get to it. Holds it perfectly, stable, secure, out of the way, seems better than the ice axe loop I use on my chaps.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 6, 2008)

Bought one at Cowlitz River Rigging $23 about 2 weeks ago weighs maybe 1/2 # definately a comfortable way to carry hands free.


----------



## 046 (Dec 6, 2008)

$23... need to order one... 

http://www.loggingsupply.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/114/products_id/514


----------



## stihlloggin (Dec 7, 2008)

i've used one for four years now. I use the full harness with the leather shoulder pads and aluminum wedge pouch. You cant beat them on real steep ground. It also distributes the weight on your shoulders and not so much on your waist. it holds my 5 pound axe and 24" handle just fine, but the axe holder is taking it's toll on the leather belt. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 7, 2008)

stihlloggin said:


> i've used one for four years now. I use the full harness with the leather shoulder pads and aluminum wedge pouch. You cant beat them on real steep ground. It also distributes the weight on your shoulders and not so much on your waist. it holds my 5 pound axe and 24" handle just fine, but the axe holder is taking it's toll on the leather belt. Just my 2 cents.



Harness? You mean like the fire crews use? Or something different? Where can I find one? Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## stihlloggin (Dec 7, 2008)

Well i got mine at the local saw shop.


----------



## stihlloggin (Dec 7, 2008)

On the forest service jobs in the summer i have to have a fire ext. on my side too so i got a holder for that to.


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 7, 2008)

hey stihlloggin check your pm's


----------



## MALogger (Dec 7, 2008)

it is a comfortable way to carry an axe and another great benefit to me is I don't lose axes. I need to paint my axe electric blue!


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Dec 7, 2008)

I go light, if I need an axe it is always close by.


----------



## palogger (Dec 7, 2008)

i use one and its great, my axe is always in reach and i know exactly where its at. my axe is a 3lb with a 20 inch handle so its not to bad in the brush


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 7, 2008)

I've used one for several years now and really like it. Mine is centered on the back of my web gear and is barely noticeable. I can throw a ruck over the top of it for long hike ins. Just make sure the axe head slips in and out easily because you can't reach it. Mine gets bent up now and then and needs a little body work but the aluminum is soft and easy to work with.


----------



## redprospector (Dec 7, 2008)

046 said:


> how's about a pic of your home made one?
> 
> got a keen kutter axe that sure needs an aluminum cover.



I'll try to get a picture tomorrow, I just got in and I ain't going back out to the truck tonight.
At $25.00 there's no way I'll build another one.

Andy


----------



## 046 (Dec 7, 2008)

yup.... that's exactly what I was thinking. at $25... no way it's worth the trouble of making one.


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 7, 2008)

I sometimes use this magnesium wedge driver. It is easy to carry and works OK on small stuff up to 18" or so. Mostly I will be driving 8" wedges with it.


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 7, 2008)

2dogs said:


> I sometimes use this magnesium wedge driver. It is easy to carry and works OK on small stuff up to 18" or so. Mostly I will be driving 8" wedges with it.



that thing is bigger than some other mag. drivers i've seen

you could hunt deer with that, haha


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 7, 2008)

forestryworks said:


> that thing is bigger than some other mag. drivers i've seen
> 
> you could hunt deer with that, haha



I use a tack driver for deer hunting!


----------



## Griffbm3 (Dec 7, 2008)

2DOGS,

Are you peeing on your christmas tree in post 22? Is that a California thing? Does is keep the deer out of the house? That is a real problem here in CT, our deer are so accustomed to us that they just walk in the front door and spread Lyme disease just by sneezing.

Looks like a great deterent. I'm gonna go pee on my tree right now.

Jason


----------



## Spotted Owl (Dec 7, 2008)

2dogs said:


> I've used one for several years now and really like it. Mine is centered on the back of my web gear and is barely noticeable. I can throw a ruck over the top of it for long hike ins. Just make sure the axe head slips in and out easily because you can't reach it. Mine gets bent up now and then and needs a little body work but the aluminum is soft and easy to work with.




Nice set-up. What are the chances that you have photo of the web gear from different angles? I wonder if that is the type of harness system that stihlloggin was talk'in about.

You know after seeing that mag driver, I think I have mag envy now. That thing looks like, man size from that picture. Mine isn't that big.

Thanks for the photo, I'd rep ya but I'm out.


Owl


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 7, 2008)

after seein' 2Dogs pic, looks like he's got a thicker shoulder pad

mine's pretty thin, but it gets the job done when i gotta pack the saw in


----------



## 046 (Dec 8, 2008)

2dogs... nice setup... is that aluminum scabbard home made or store bought?


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 8, 2008)

Griffbm3 said:


> 2DOGS,
> 
> Are you peeing on your christmas tree in post 22? Is that a California thing? Does is keep the deer out of the house? That is a real problem here in CT, our deer are so accustomed to us that they just walk in the front door and spread Lyme disease just by sneezing.
> 
> ...



LOL! I guess you mean the first pic, that is my son wearing the web gear.


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 8, 2008)

046 said:


> 2dogs... nice setup... is that aluminum scabbard home made or store bought?



Madsen's


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 8, 2008)

Spotted Owl said:


> Nice set-up. What are the chances that you have photo of the web gear from different angles? I wonder if that is the type of harness system that stihlloggin was talk'in about.
> 
> You know after seeing that mag driver, I think I have mag envy now. That thing looks like, man size from that picture. Mine isn't that big.
> 
> ...



Yeah, mine is probably bigger than yours. Pphhhtttt!

I'll try for more pics. The web gear is the old FSS wildland webgear. You should find it on ebay for ten bucks, maybe less.


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 8, 2008)

forestryworks said:


> after seein' 2Dogs pic, looks like he's got a thicker shoulder pad
> 
> mine's pretty thin, but it gets the job done when i gotta pack the saw in



That pad is fairly new. Bought it from Bailey's a few years ago, it is about 3/8" thick.


----------



## slowp (Dec 8, 2008)

2dogs said:


> Yeah, mine is probably bigger than yours. Pphhhtttt!
> 
> I'll try for more pics. The web gear is the old FSS wildland webgear. You should find it on ebay for ten bucks, maybe less.



And the FS probably got it from the Army. You can also find it in the surplus stores too. We used to be a dumping ground for military gear.


----------



## Burvol (Dec 8, 2008)

Maybe it's just me, but too much riggin' on the body. I keep my body as light and free of snags as possible, plus I need all the free weight and room to pack two gallons and an extra tank of gas. I keep my axe close behind the tree I'm cutting and put it up on the bar of my saw when on my shoulder and moving. I don't use wedge pouches either, can't stand them hanging on me. I have two 10"s and a 12" in my back pockets (Big Bills have nice big pockets) that do everything in the field for me. My pack is not too far away with more wedges if need be. I figure if you need massive wedges everyday, all day your not going to get much cut. The lead or the technique needs to be changed. Not always, but it is very true in SE growing Dominant and Co-dominant timber in the Cascades and the eastern slopes.


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 8, 2008)

Burvol said:


> Maybe it's just me, but too much riggin' on the body. I keep my body as light and free of snags as possible, plus I need all the free weight and room to pack two gallons and an extra tank of gas. I keep my axe close behind the tree I'm cutting and put it up on the bar of my saw when on my shoulder and moving. I don't use wedge pouches either, can't stand them hanging on me. I have two 10"s and a 12" in my back pockets (Big Bills have nice big pockets) that do everything in the field for me. My pack is not too far away with more wedges if need be. I figure if you need massive wedges everyday, all day your not going to get much cut. The lead or the technique needs to be changed. Not always, but it is very true in SE growing Dominant and Co-dominant timber in the Cascades and the eastern slopes.



I did not give any explanation along with my pics and I should have. I use this harness when I carry a fire shelter or for long hike ins. Normally I just carry a wedge belt and sometimes a small water bottle in a pouch. I agree with you in that too much weight and stuff to snag is a hazard. Sometimes I dump the harness or even the wedge belt and stuff the wedges in my back pockets. Prison Blues or Key jeans for me. I have not tried Big Bills. 

At 56 I am not too agile so I like to keep the weight to a minimum when working a hazard tree. The axe stays against the tree, the wedges are in reach or in my back pocket, chaps are with the gas can, not even a Spencer tape to slow me down. But that aluminum axe scabbard is sure nice to have when there is a long walk to the trees.


----------



## redprospector (Dec 8, 2008)

046 said:


> how's about a pic of your home made one?
> 
> got a keen kutter axe that sure needs an aluminum cover.



Here are a couple of pic's. But like I said at $25 I wouldn't build another one.

Andy


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 8, 2008)

i finally bit the bullet and bought one today


----------



## 046 (Dec 8, 2008)

thanks for pic's.... 

my favorite axe (keen kutter) weights right at 5lbs with a 32in handle. 
how's that compare to what you guys in the bush carry?


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 8, 2008)

046 said:


> thanks for pic's....
> 
> my favorite axe (keen kutter) weights right at 5lbs with a 32in handle.
> how's that compare to what you guys in the bush carry?



5lbs. with a 26in. handle


----------



## Burvol (Dec 9, 2008)

2dogs said:


> I did not give any explanation along with my pics and I should have. I use this harness when I carry a fire shelter or for long hike ins. Normally I just carry a wedge belt and sometimes a small water bottle in a pouch. I agree with you in that too much weight and stuff to snag is a hazard. Sometimes I dump the harness or even the wedge belt and stuff the wedges in my back pockets. Prison Blues or Key jeans for me. I have not tried Big Bills.
> 
> At 56 I am not too agile so I like to keep the weight to a minimum when working a hazard tree. The axe stays against the tree, the wedges are in reach or in my back pocket, chaps are with the gas can, not even a Spencer tape to slow me down. But that aluminum axe scabbard is sure nice to have when there is a long walk to the trees.



There's no doubt that the pack in and out is the worst part of the gear we need. I'm like you 2Dogs, I got my P u s s y pad up on the strap of my pack.


----------



## slowp (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't do it much, but when I pack The Barbie Saw in to do trail work, I have the bar padded instead of the shoulder. Being wimpy, and a not full time at thiser, my shoulder gets tired of carrying it so I switch to the other. Then, it can turn into a little bit of insulation to sit on, to kneel on either to pray that the tree will buck out in a not so scary way  , or to do a quick chain filing. It is held together with duck tape of course.


----------



## 046 (Dec 9, 2008)

anyone carry one of those new Fiskar axes with hollow handles? 

weights much less... anytime I'm packing in... weight is at a premium.


----------



## Burvol (Dec 9, 2008)

I use a 4lbs. Collins. I like wood handles, they feel better to me. I usually leave my saw in the bush 3-4 nights a week, covered in Fir boughs between a couple of logs or some cover. That will make your trips signficantly lighter.


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 9, 2008)

Burvol said:


> I use a 4lbs. Collins. I like wood handles, they feel better to me. I usually leave my saw in the bush 3-4 nights a week, covered in Fir boughs between a couple of logs or some cover. That will make your trips signficantly lighter.



do you ever forget where it is?


----------



## slowp (Dec 9, 2008)

There is risk in leaving axes and gear overnight. Last week there were some hard feelings. One of the fallers had left his axe that he'd had for 18 years out. The yoder operator buried it while bunching logs. It turned out ok, they found the axe and it was not harmed. But I think they had a verbal confrontation.


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 9, 2008)

slowp said:


> There is risk in leaving axes and gear overnight. Last week there were some hard feelings. One of the fallers had left his axe that he'd had for 18 years out. The yoder operator buried it while bunching logs. It turned out ok, they found the axe and it was not harmed. But I think they had a verbal confrontation.



must be a well built axe


----------



## John Ellison (Dec 9, 2008)

I have had oil jugs get worked over pretty hard by a black bear in the spring time. Used to have an 066 that had tooth marks in the handle. I think he had trouble starting it because it was thrown about a hundred feet down the hill. Its nice to work where you only have to worry about protecting your saw from the elements if you leave it in the brush. Too many two legged varmits around here.


----------



## redprospector (Dec 9, 2008)

John Ellison said:


> I have had oil jugs get worked over pretty hard by a black bear in the spring time. Used to have an 066 that had tooth marks in the handle. I think he had trouble starting it because it was thrown about a hundred feet down the hill. Its nice to work where you only have to worry about protecting your saw from the elements if you leave it in the brush. Too many two legged varmits around here.



Hahaha. Yep, black bear love bar oil. I had a couple of 288's that carried scars from black bear.

Andy


----------



## woodbug (Dec 9, 2008)

046 said:


> anyone carry one of those new Fiskar axes with hollow handles?
> 
> weights much less... anytime I'm packing in... weight is at a premium.



I bought one a few years ago, I prefer a wooden handle though. They say the handle is unbreakable but I proved that to be wrong. They did send me another free with no questions asked. The back of the head is rather small and it wasn't flat so I had to file it down. 
I know one fire crew that has been using them for a few years and seem to like them.


----------



## 4x4American (Jan 10, 2013)

Griffbm3 said:


> 2DOGS,
> 
> Are you peeing on your christmas tree in post 22? Is that a California thing? Does is keep the deer out of the house? That is a real problem here in CT, our deer are so accustomed to us that they just walk in the front door and spread Lyme disease just by sneezing.
> 
> ...



nope, human wizz is known to attract deer because they smell an unfamiliar scent on their territory and they can tell whether its male or female. I know I'm proberly just a little bit late to join the party here haha


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 10, 2013)

Dude the last post was over 4 years ago.


----------



## 4x4American (Jan 10, 2013)

no offense


----------



## redprospector (Jan 10, 2013)

Well, since this thread has been dredged up from the depths of the forestry and logging forum.....Has anyone that said they were going to try one of the aluminum scabbards tryed it? If so how do you like em?

Andy


----------



## hammerlogging (Jan 10, 2013)

I still haven't gone back to one, that mean anything?

I looked back and saw I was about to start using one, I did buy one probably 3, i used them for about a year, but it was just another gadget (to me) that cost money and broke, and I was as happy or more without it.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 10, 2013)

Same here. Mine was a gift and when it finally wore out I just never replaced it. I don't like a lot of stuff hanging and catching on the brush.


----------



## paccity (Jan 10, 2013)

good on dredging this one up, question + thread drift= answer.:msp_wink:


----------



## redprospector (Jan 10, 2013)

Hmm. I'm not falling as much as I was in 08, but I've still got mine and use it. I'm still using the one I made from roof flashing. It will not wear out. 
I've been using one so long, that I feel neckid without it.

Andy


----------



## Gologit (Jan 11, 2013)

redprospector said:


> Hmm. I'm not falling as much as I was in 08, but I've still got mine and use it. I'm still using the one I made from roof flashing. It will not wear out.
> I've been using one so long, that I feel neckid without it.
> 
> Andy



It'll wear out if you lay your belt and gear down on a rock and the Cat-skinner pushes the rock off the landing and down over a big slide and a bluff with a bunch of other rocks. They're just never quite the same after that.


----------



## redprospector (Jan 11, 2013)

Gologit said:


> It'll wear out if you lay your belt and gear down on a rock and the Cat-skinner pushes the rock off the landing and down over a big slide and a bluff with a bunch of other rocks. They're just never quite the same after that.



Hahaha. I can only imagine. 

Andy


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Jan 13, 2013)

For those of you that arent using a aluminum scabbard how are you carrying your axe? I ussually just carry mine but its a pain to walk back up to the stump to grab it every time. i tried it in my belt but it just doesnt feel right. a buddy told me his guys buy a carpenters pouch and cut it so the axe handle fits through and the head doesnt. he said it works well i thought about giving it a try.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jan 13, 2013)

jeepyfz450 said:


> For those of you that arent using a aluminum scabbard how are you carrying your axe? I ussually just carry mine but its a pain to walk back up to the stump to grab it every time. i tried it in my belt but it just doesnt feel right. a buddy told me his guys buy a carpenters pouch and cut it so the axe handle fits through and the head doesnt. he said it works well i thought about giving it a try.



I don't like the handle hanging down that way, it will trip you up more. I shove my 4 lb axe and 32" handle through the back of my tool belt between where the suspenders are attached to it and have it cocked sideways so its balanced between the head and the handle. With the belt just right, considering suspenders are whats holding it all up, not a tight belt, it'll stay there yet not be hard to put in or out. And there is no scabbard to break.


----------



## mile9socounty (Jan 13, 2013)

Since I wear the Y back Better Spenders I tuck it threw the leather ears that attach to my britches. Of course I only have a 24" handle on the wedge beater. However, it does not feel pretty on your back when you trip and catch the edge of the axe in your back. :taped: It hurts.


----------



## redprospector (Jan 13, 2013)

jeepyfz450 said:


> For those of you that arent using a aluminum scabbard how are you carrying your axe? I ussually just carry mine but its a pain to walk back up to the stump to grab it every time. i tried it in my belt but it just doesnt feel right. a buddy told me his guys buy a carpenters pouch and cut it so the axe handle fits through and the head doesnt. he said it works well i thought about giving it a try.



Carry your axe however it's comfortable, but carry your axe. 
If you're comfortable with the handle dangling from a pouch between your legs, by all means go for it but be careful not to trip.
If you're comfortable with the handle between straps at an angle, like hammer said that's good too.
Or a short handle hanging down like mile9...Great.
I like the aluminum scabbard (I've found my short handle hangs up less). Everyone has a different prefrence. I've had guy's that like to use a hammer loop on their belt.
However you choose to carry your axe...carry it. You can't be productive hunting for it, or something else to pound wedges with.

Andy


----------

